# Bankes Boat



## #HARSENSHUNTER (Oct 29, 2015)

Anybody running a Bankes boat? Thinking of picking up a 17' Freedom. Looking for some feedback. Any insights?


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

#HARSENSHUNTER said:


> Anybody running a Bankes boat? Thinking of picking up a 17' Freedom. Looking for some feedback. Any insights?


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

BANKES FREEDOM FOR SALE
have a bankes freedom for sale. 70HP yamaha tiller hardtop 17'6" in length. military style camo on boat,blind,and motor. still some warranty on motor 315-529-3218 or [email protected] for pics and questions asking $20,000.00 was almost 30,000 new. very little use,excellent condition.


----------



## #HARSENSHUNTER (Oct 29, 2015)

dthur said:


> BANKES FREEDOM FOR SALE
> have a bankes freedom for sale. 70HP yamaha tiller hardtop 17'6" in length. military style camo on boat,blind,and motor. still some warranty on motor 315-529-3218 or [email protected] for pics and questions asking $20,000.00 was almost 30,000 new. very little use,excellent condition.


Just sent you an email. Thanks


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Bankes builds great boats. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

dthur said:


> BANKES FREEDOM FOR SALE
> have a bankes freedom for sale. 70HP yamaha tiller hardtop 17'6" in length. military style camo on boat,blind,and motor. still some warranty on motor 315-529-3218 or [email protected] for pics and questions asking $20,000.00 was almost 30,000 new. very little use,excellent condition.


Bruce, are you a Michigan resident? Your area code is New York location. If you're in Michigan, I too am interested. Also, do you have a fixed GPS/fish finder on it?


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

#HARSENSHUNTER said:


> Anybody running a Bankes boat? Thinking of picking up a 17' Freedom. Looking for some feedback. Any insights?


The only issue I have had with Bankes hulls is that they are not stable at backing away from a wind to set longlines off the bow. Similar issues when pulling longlines with the birds getting hung-up under the deck-lip and bow railings. Boats handle rough water quite well, and are a dry ride compared to my TDB-17'.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

what was the odd boat that the 4 hunters died using on Saginaw Bay back in the 90's? Was it an Outlaw? My aging brain can't remember. I'm sure it wasn't a bankes, but it was a similar style I believe


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

just ducky said:


> what was the odd boat that the 4 hunters died using on Saginaw Bay back in the 90's? Was it an Outlaw? My aging brain can't remember. I'm sure it wasn't a bankes, but it was a similar style I believe


You are right, it was an Outlaw. Bad placement of the fuel fill and poor decision making and seamanship on the part of the owner contributed to the sad outcome. Outlaw boats had a rigid blind make of fiberglass, on what was essentially a john boat hull. They flood easily when the bow stuffs into a wave and they do not maneuver well in a beam sea. Other than these flaws, they


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Cork Dust said:


> You are right, it was an Outlaw. Bad placement of the fuel fill and poor decision making and seamanship on the part of the owner contributed to the sad outcome. Outlaw boats had a rigid blind make of fiberglass, on what was essentially a john boat hull. They flood easily when the bow stuffs into a wave and they do not maneuver well in a beam sea. Other than these flaws, they


Okay I remember it now. Water got into the gas, disabling the engine, heavy seas and they had no anchor and ended up on the rocks someplace. Boat was found miles from the bodies if I recall. Anyway, glad it wasn't a bankes


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

just ducky said:


> Okay I remember it now. Water got into the gas, disabling the engine, heavy seas and they had no anchor and ended up on the rocks someplace. Boat was found miles from the bodies if I recall. Anyway, glad it wasn't a bankes


So is Ron Bankes! Take care!


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

Cork Dust said:


> Bruce, are you a Michigan resident? Your area code is New York location. If you're in Michigan, I too am interested. Also, do you have a fixed GPS/fish finder on it?


Bruce is not a Mi. guy. It is an add from: 

http://www.duckboats.net/cgi-bin/forum/gforum.cgi?do=forum_view;forum=1

Don T.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

dthur said:


> Bruce is not a Mi. guy. It is an add from:
> 
> http://www.duckboats.net/cgi-bin/forum/gforum.cgi?do=forum_view;forum=1
> 
> Don T.


Thank you very much for forwarding this I, I tracked him down and received a full battery of pictures of the boat, motor, and trailer. Again, thanks for your efforts!


----------

